
Wrong Again: 50 Years of Failed Eco-Pocalyptic Predictions - born_a_skeptic
https://cei.org/blog/wrong-again-50-years-failed-eco-pocalyptic-predictions
======
pwason
Ah, institutionalized climate-change denial spewing-points for the individual
libertarian, ignoring the fact that our species is killing itself, along with
everything else on the planet. Good show, old boy!

